# Goodbye to Blue and the Baby



## Leland1 (Jun 21, 2009)

This has been a bad weekend for my rabbits. Saturday at noon I lost the only survivor of the ONLY litter ive succesfully bred. Lucys baby.

Later that day I got a call saying I lost my prized 16 pound flemish giant Blue.

Im not sure whats happening. They were being taken care off by my mother in law who is LAZY as all get out and I dont think she really cared for them.

You may remember Lucys last litter was stillborn and she didnt take this month. 

I may be getting out of the rabbit breeding deal. Ive put too much money and time into this and have NOTHING to show for it.

Not that its about the money.... I love my buns more than anything. I just cant keep them for nothing....



RIP Blue









and little one...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 21, 2009)

we're worry to hear of Blue's and Lucy's Baby passing.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 22, 2009)

Sad news; it's very hard to lose two loved buns so close together.

Might I suggest that you post a bit in the Rabbitry; there are some wonderful breeders there that might share their breeding philosophy with you. I sense you are at a cross roads, trying to make the best choice. They won't steer you wrong


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry you lost your bunny's, its hard, I've lost a couple of my flemish this year. You get so attached to them itsdifficult when you lose them.


----------



## anneq (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your losing your rabbits.
I second what Northern A posted - the breeders here really do have so much to offer.


----------

